# Using DCX2496 as EQ and crossover with REW



## tued

Hi,

As I do not own the device above I have the following question:
It is possible to make 'EQ-ing' and a lowpass filter using the REW software with this device?

BG


----------



## brucek

> It is possible to make 'EQ-ing' and a lowpass filter using the REW software with this device?


I would say it's possible - yes. REW doesn't specifically create filters for the DCX, but the FBQ selection should be fine to use...

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

You can produce something that "looks" correct on an REW graph using several filters, but it's not going to have the infinite drop in response that a true LP filter will have (i.e., -24 dB at one octave, -48 dB at 2 octaves, etc.). Plus, each EQ filter used introduces some phase, while that's only a single "occurrence" with a real LP (for lack of a better word).

All in all, it's not the best way to do things. Doesn't your receiver have a built-in crossover?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek

> a true LP filter


You may be thinking of another device, because a DCX has programmable low pass, high pass and bandpass filters....... It's also a crossover management system......

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Ah - looks like I confused it with that other 2496 model - again...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tued

brucek said:


> You may be thinking of another device, because a DCX has programmable low pass, high pass and bandpass filters....... It's also a crossover management system......
> 
> brucek


So what your are saying is that it's basically the device I need ???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

It's not entirely clear from your opening post exactly what you're looking for, but the DCX has both EQ and crossover filters.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tued

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It's not entirely clear from your opening post exactly what you're looking for, but the DCX has both EQ and crossover filters.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


OK. I'll try to pricise it.

I want to have a crossover between my sub and the satelites and be able to add the EQ'ing to the sub.


Hope the above is more clear, otherwise let me know.

Regards, 
Tue


----------



## brucek

> I want to have a crossover between my sub and the satelites and be able to add the EQ'ing to the sub.


Yes, the DCX can accomplish that. You should download the manual from the Behringer site. It's a bit complicated, but you'll need to learn it to set the DCX up...

brucek


----------



## Dennis H

Download the PC software for the DCX. It will show you exactly what it can and can't do.


----------



## RXPorlando

So what are some other brands that have the ability to control all your speakers/subs. Is there any better units out there then what berriger offers? Or is the DCX-2496 the main player. 

I like the idea of maximum control with cross overs and the ability to EQ the mains and subs seperate and bye pass audessey all together. It seems alot of people that run the JTR perfer not to use audessey anyway so it would be nice to see if I could make my setup sound better through rew and my own settings then what audessey comes up with. I figure I can always go back if it doesen't work out and just use it for my subs.

Thanks Scott


----------



## brucek

> the ability to EQ the mains and subs seperate and bye pass audessey all together.


I wouldn't personally recommend using an external EQ for your mains when you have Audyssey available. Audyssey does a very capable job while keeping the signal in the digital domain - and it does it automatically.

The best route in my opinion is to EQ the sub(s) and leave the mains alone...

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

RXPorlando said:


> So what are some other brands that have the ability to control all your speakers/subs. Is there any better units out there then what berriger offers? Or is the DCX-2496 the main player.


If the DCX is the main player, it's only because it's cheap. Plenty of pro audio companies these days offer speaker management processors - Ashly, BSS, Crown, Crest, dbx, Klark Teknik, Peavey QSC, to name a few. Others like Shure, Sabine and Yamaha have offered them in the past, if you want to shopped used. While something built to withstand use and abuse might be beneficial in a touring sound system, to the average home theater enthusiast it's not worth the extra expense. True, some of the more expensive models might sound better than the Behringer if used on the main channels, but you'd have to compare for yourself to tell.



> I like the idea of maximum control with cross overs and the ability to EQ the mains and subs seperate and bye pass audessey all together. It seems alot of people that run the JTR perfer not to use audessey anyway so it would be nice to see if I could make my setup sound better through rew and my own settings then what audessey comes up with. I figure I can always go back if it doesen't work out and just use it for my subs.


Keep in mind that you can't use outboard EQ for the main channels without outboard amplification to go with it - for each channel.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando

I have seperate amps for my front stage JTR triple 12s running 2 crest 8200 pro amps and rotel rb-1090 pushing 700 watts to the triple 8s for surrounds. So everthing is powered seperate.

Scott


----------

